# Newegg: Seagate DB35 7200.3 750GB SATA DVR HD - $100 Free Shipping



## unrealii (Jul 28, 2005)

This is the cheapest I have seen for a Seagate DB35 750GB hard drive. I just ordered one for my Tivo HD.

Newegg Link

Cheapest on pricegrabber $128

Also posted to slickdeals, but not much love coming from there.


----------



## Barb (Mar 23, 2003)

Can I put this drive in a Series 2? What is the max drive size I can add to my Series 2?

(Is there a FAQ in this forum that talks about max capacity? I searched, but couldn't find it.)

Thanks!

Barb


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

Series2 use PATA (Ultra/100) connections rather than SATA. I always used Seagate DB35 drives for my Series2 upgrades. Looks like they have a 750G drive. Any Ultra/100 (or Ultra/133, I think) drive should work. It is all a matter of noise and reliability.

Jason


----------



## Barb (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks Jason!


----------



## zammo (Jul 3, 2007)

I upgraded my TivoHD with this drive, and it's louder than the original 160GB drive. Apparently you can't acoustically tune the DB35... I would have picked a different drive in hinesight ..


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

zammo said:


> I upgraded my TivoHD with this drive, and it's louder than the original 160GB drive. Apparently you can't acoustically tune the DB35... I would have picked a different drive in hinesight ..


I have found the DB35 to vary in noise from drive to drive. I returned a drive to weaknees for being too loud which didn't make any noise for them, but the replacement drive they sent me was dead quiet.


----------

